# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  خواندن کنکور در یک ماه...

## hadi777ss

*به نام حق

این تاپیکو به این خاطر زدم چون میدونم خیلی ها مثل من هنوز به طور جدی واسه کنکور نخوندن و حالا هم پشیمونن!!

حداقلش اینه که تو این تاپیک به هم دیگه روحیه میدیم...البته انتظار کمک و راهنمایی هم از همدیگه داریم 

اول از خودم شروع میکنم...من تا به حال به طور پراکنده و نامنظم واسه کنکور خوندم و میانگین درصدهام تو آزمونها به شکل زیره:

ریاضی 10 تا 15....فیزیک 15 تا 20...شیمی 30 تا 40...ادبیات30 تا 40...عربی و دینی 50 تا 60...انگلیسی 20 تا 30

حالا سوالی که از دوستان دارم اینه که: آیا تو این مدت یه ماهه که باقی مونده و با این درصدهایی که دارم  میتونم به 

رتبه ی زیر پنج هزار برسم؟؟*

----------


## Parniya

سلام

آیا هنوز فرصت داریم واسه درس خوندن ؟


ریاضی/ تجربـــی های منطقه 1 و 2 و 3 ببینید تاپیک رو!

----------


## soha

منم تقريبا يكماهه شروع كردم به درس خوندن.البته همه قصدم اين بود كه همه دروس رو نخونم چون يك رشته خاص هم مد نظرم هست ولي نمي دونم بشه يا نه....اميدوارم همه موفق بشن :Y (446):

----------


## Araz

در لینک زیر هم به سوالات متداول شبیه سوال شما پاسخ داده شده است - سعی کنید صفحات قبلتر و بعدترش را هم بخونید

بچه های کنکوری 93 بیاین داخل

لینکهای زیر هم مفیدند

از الان خوب بخونم می تونم … ؟ - کنکور

آیا تو یک ماه آخر میشه معجزه کرد؟ - کنکور

فایل صوتی همایش و مقاله ای پیرامون دوران جمع بندی از دکتر افشار - کنکور

----------


## آیناز

سلام چطورین خوبین <br>
منم تازه شروع کردم ب خوندن با اینکه پشت کنکوریم ولی تا ب خودم اومدم 40روز دیگه بیشتر نمونده بود   ب کنکور درصدامم خوب نیس الان تو این مدت فقط میخونیم کار دیگه ایو ب اینکه میشه یا ن فک نکنیم :<font color="#FF0000"><strong>من  و خدا سوار یک دوچرخه شدیم...من اشتباه کردم و جلو نشستم و خدا عقب..فرمان  دست من بود و سر هر دوراهی دلهره مرا میگرفت تا اینکه جایمان را عوض کردیم  حالا ارام شدم...و حالا هروقت ازش میپرسم ک کجا میرویم؟؟؟ برمیگردد و  لبخند میزند و میگوید:</strong></font><strong><font color="#B22222">  (تو فقط رکاب بزن) این جمله منو خیلی خیلی تحت تاثیر گذاشت شاید ب شماهم انرژی بده<br>
یا هرموقع اومدین بخونین خسته شدین یا هرچیز خواستین از درس خوندن فرار کنین ب این جمله فک کنین این جمله هم منو بیش از حد تحت تاثیر قرار داد ک هرموقع خسته شدم بهش فک میکنم باز میرم سراغ درس خوندن خود ب خود:</font></strong><br>
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&n  bsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbs  p;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;  <span style="font-family: Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><font size="4"><font color="#330066">موقع خسته شدن به دو چیز فکر کن :</font></font></span> <span style="font-family: Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><font size="4"><font color="#330066">۱- آنهایی که منتظر شکست تو هستند تا به تو بخندند.</font></font></span><br>
 <font size="4"><font color="#330066"><span style="font-family: Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">۲- آنهایی که منتظر پیروزی تو هستند تا با تو بخندند. <br>
پس میخونیم تا آخرین نفسمون ایشالله خدااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااا هم هوامونو داره و تنهامون نمیزاره...<br>
</span></font></font><span style="font-family: Georgia"><font size="4">  به خاطر آرزوهایم...به خاطر تمام دنیای زیبای تصوراتم...باختن را قبول نکرده ام<strong>.</strong></font></span><br>
پیــــــــــش ب سوی درس<img src="http://forum.konkur.in/images/smilies/yahoo/yahoo (83).gif" border="0" alt="" title="Yahoo (83)" smilieid="134" class="inlineimg">

----------


## Ark.generosity

منم يك ماهه كه دارم مي خونم، ايشالا عاقبت به خير ميشيم!!!

----------


## آیناز

ایشالله...

----------


## hadi777ss

*سپاس از همه ی دوستان...با یاری خداوند کنکور رو پشت سر میگذاریم

سپاس ویژه از parnia , araz و آیناز عزیز

نقل قول از مقاله "آیا تو یک ماهه آخر میشه معجزه کرد":* 
*انسان موجود عجیب و غریبی هست.انسان میتونه در فواصل زمانی کم کارهای فوق العاده ای انجام بده که خودش از کارش شگفت زده بشه و به توانایی هاش پی ببره.*

----------


## Mohadese

ممنون از همگی 
به امید موفقیت همه دوستان انجمن

----------


## Mostafa01

خیلی میترسم بچه ها من پشت کنکوریم ولی امسال هم مثل پارسال خوب نخوندم تمام امیدم به این 40 روزه ! ولی_ من میتونم _ باور کنید راست میگم من این جمله رو وقتی خیلی تو دردسر بیوفتم میگم همیشه هم جواب داده شما امتحان کنید...

----------


## آیناز

سلام خوبین؟

روزا داره میره خدااااااااااااا

منم پشت کنکوریم تجربی ولی بازم نتونستم جبران کنم گذشته رو هیچی نخوندم چیکار کنم نمیدونم هزار تا جمله انرژی زا میگم ولی ارادش کو

----------


## منصوره

سلام بچه ها منم مث شما امسال کنکوریم
اگه بخواین این یه ماهو بخونین واقعا میتونی معجزه کنید چون هرچی که بخونید یادت میمونه این یه ماهو باید واسه جمع بندی گذاشت و 3 روز یک بار درس تخصصی با درس عمومی رو مرور کرد و یه نصفه روزم واسه یه ازمون بزارید (کنکور های سال قبل) با این کار تا روز کنکور میتونید چندین دور کتابارو مرور کنید
توکلتونم به خدا باشه
با ارزوی موفقیت برای همه کنکوری ها

----------


## بیچاره

فقط یه ماه مونده
ار تجربه سال قبلم میگم چشم به هم بذارم میشه شب کنکور
من نمیخوام امسال کنکور بدم
میدونم دوباره قبول نمیشم
کاش تا کنکور بمیرم
ای خدااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## آیناز

بیپاره این چ اسمیه ن تووووووووو میتوننننننننی از همین الان بشین بخون منم سال دوممه کنکور میدم تجربی ولی هیچی نخوندم میخواستم ی سال ب امید پزشکی بخونم ولی نخوندم الانم پشیمونننننننننم خییییییییییییییییییییییلی زیااااااااااااااااد از همین الان بشین بخون منم تازه شروع کردم میگن میشه منم میگم میشه توووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووو میتونی منم میتوننننننم

----------


## Mahdi

این یه ماهومیترکونیم همه باهم! :Y (741): 
به سلامتی کل بچه های خوب انجمن :Y (397):

----------


## maziyar

سلام من تجربی هستم امسال سال 9 هست که کنکور میدم همیشه مجاز میشدم ولی انتخاب رشته نمیکردم دوست ندارم بگم بلند پرواز بودم چون هیچ بلندی نیست که ادم نتونه اونو فتح کنه ولی این که ادم خودشو گول بزنه و انتظاری بیشتر از اون چیزی که تلاش کرده   داشته باشه شخص رو تو وضعیت اسفناکی قرار میده ....................................... از خودتون به اندازه خواستن حقیقی تون انتظار داشته باشین ...................................... و یه چیز دیگه کسایی که کم کاری کردن ........ این عمری که میگذره ......... به تلاش کردن بگذره بهتره یا به حسرت خوردن....:yahoo (1):

----------


## Mahnaz

سلام . با اینکه 1 ماه مونده ولی هنوزم وقت هست ..شما باید تو این فرصت باقی مونده زیاد مباحث جدید نخونین..بیشتر سعی کنین مباحث خونده شده رو تثبیت کنین با خوندن دوباره نکات و خلاصه نویسی ..دیگه باید شروع کنین کنکورای داخل و خارج کشور رو کار کنین...باید رو مباحثی که بیشترین سوالات رو داشتن تو کنکور تمرکز بیشتری داشته باشی ...موفق باشین... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sohireza

تو این شرایط به نظرم چیز خیلی مهم اینه که دور اینترنت و دور و ورو خط بکشید این فرصت دیگه جایگزین نمیشه

----------


## Mahdi

> تو این شرایط به نظرم چیز خیلی مهم اینه که دور اینترنت و دور و ورو خط بکشید این فرصت دیگه جایگزین نمیشه


چه پیشنهادخوبی!!!یس  :Y (482):

----------


## Maral27

سلام

تاپیک بهتری برای گفتن حرفهام پیدا نکردم

من به دلیل مشغله ی فکری و خانه داری و... نتونستم برای کنکور امسال بخونم

فارغ التحصیل رشته ی تجربی هستم و منطقه 3 محسوب میشم(خارج از کشور). 4 سال از دیپلم گرفتنم میگذره به همین دلیل خیلی از مباحث رو فراموش کردم یا تو خوندنش کند شدم 

پارسال هم کنکور شرکت کردم رتبه ی علوم تجربی شد 63285  و رتبه ی زبان شد 4376 

رشته علوم رو روزانه و شبانه مجاز نشدم اما بقیش رو قبول شدم ولی چون میخواستم شیراز قبول بشم انتخاب رشته نکردم هر چند الان پشیمونم

امسال قید دولتی رو زدم و فکرم رو دانشگاه آزادهِ 

حالا من میخوام بدونم تو این 20 روز باقی مونده برای این که دانشگاه آزاد شیراز قبول بشم بهترین کار چیه؟

دروس عمومی رو بخونم و تست بزنم یا این که فقط تست بزنگ و گام به گام مطلبش رو مطالعه کنم؟

معمولاً تست های عربی و زبان و ادبیات رو خوب میزنم. زیست شناسی هم واحدش بالاست این رو چی کار کنم؟

خواهش میکنم اگر میشه کمکم کنید من از این بلاتکلیفی بیام بیرون .

----------


## mahsammd

بچه ها بخدا اشک تو چشامه
من سال اولمه
از یکماه بعد از امتحان نهایی ها شروع کردم
ریاضیم در حد 10 درصده اما بقیه درصدام بالای40
زیستم اگر بتونم میخوام 90 بزنم...اگر بتونم
اما...حالا که 3 هفته بیشتر نمونده...دیگه خسته شدم...از ریخت این کتابا ...ز تست زدن...از مداد!
یه ساعت میخونم یه ساعت ول میچرخم تو خونه
با توجه به شناختی که از خودم دارم عمرا سال دیگه نمیمونم
اما من خیلی درس خوندم
حالا که وقت نتیجه اس از این خسته شدنای خودم خستم
درصدام داره افت میکنه
هرشب ناامید تر و افسرده تر میشم
فقط میخوام تموم شه این روزا..

----------


## pouyaaaa

> بچه ها بخدا اشک تو چشامه
> من سال اولمه
> از یکماه بعد از امتحان نهایی ها شروع کردم
> ریاضیم در حد 10 درصده اما بقیه درصدام بالای40
> زیستم اگر بتونم میخوام 90 بزنم...اگر بتونم
> اما...حالا که 3 هفته بیشتر نمونده...دیگه خسته شدم...از ریخت این کتابا ...ز تست زدن...از مداد!
> یه ساعت میخونم یه ساعت ول میچرخم تو خونه
> با توجه به شناختی که از خودم دارم عمرا سال دیگه نمیمونم
> اما من خیلی درس خوندم
> ...


منم مثل شما بودم ولي ديشب كه تو اتاقم نشسته بودم يه لحظه اتفاقات اين يه سال رو تجسم كردم
اون همه سختي ها اون روزايي كه همه دوستام مشغول خوش گذروني بودن ولي من تو خونه با كلي كتاب
بعدش يكم رفتم به اينده وقتي كه من خوش حال و شاد دارم ميرم تو همون دانشگاهي كه دلم ميخواست ثبت نام كن همون لحظه اي كه حالا نوبت من بود كه خوش حالي كنم
اون لحظه اي كه ميري تو اينترنت و سايت سنجش و اسمت رو وارد ميكني و رتبت رو ميگيري
يه لحظه تمام تنم يه جوري شد
ميدونم حالت الان چه طوره چون خودم تا همين ديشب مثل تو بودم و البته هيچ حرفي رو ادم كارساز نيست جز خود ادم
ولي من يه جيز بهت ميگم واسه كار خودت ارزش قائل شو واست سختي هايي كه كشيدي
و اين رو بدون وقتي ادم خسته ميشه يعني داره به هدفش نزديك ميشه پس نبايد كنار كشيد
چون تا وقتي خسته نشي يعني اصلا كاري نكردي كه به هدفت برسي

----------


## mahsammd

اوهوم
...

----------


## MMM2

:Yahoo (42):  :Y (692):  :Yahoo (42): 
یه ماه؟؟؟
الان کمتر از یه ماه مونده 
من تازه میخوام شروع کنم اصلا هم نمیدونم چی باید بخونم و چیکار کنم  :Yahoo (42):

----------


## kurd

سلام
کمتر از 20 روز مانده به کنکور

منی  که اولای مهر روزانه بالای 10 ساعت مطالعه مفیدم بود الان چند ماهه بعضی روزا به 0 ساعت هم نمیرسه

*شیمی 2 خوندم بدون مرور در 3 ماه گذشته + کمی شیمی 3
فیزیک 1 و فیزیک 3 خوندم
زیست پیش + مروری بر سال های گذشته
زمین سوم رو 4 درس اول رو خوندم
ادبیات در حد 60 درصدی آمادم
زبانم خوبه - کمتر از 50 و 60 نخواهم زد
دینی پیش خوندم + کمی از 2 و 3*
*ولی*
*عربی نخوندم*:yahoo (2):
*ریاضی نخوندم ( فقط احتمال خوندم )*:yahoo (2):
*

*آخه با چه امیدی برم سر جلسه کنکوررررر :Yahoo (66):

----------


## pouyaaaa

> سلام
> کمتر از 20 روز مانده به کنکور
> 
> منی  که اولای مهر روزانه بالای 10 ساعت مطالعه مفیدم بود الان چند ماهه بعضی روزا به 0 ساعت هم نمیرسه
> 
> *شیمی 2 خوندم بدون مرور در 3 ماه گذشته + کمی شیمی 3
> فیزیک 1 و فیزیک 3 خوندم
> زیست پیش + مروری بر سال های گذشته
> زمین سوم رو 4 درس اول رو خوندم
> ...


والا تو رياضي كه هم درديم و منم هيچ نخوندم ولي واسه عربي شما dvdهاي عربي گاج رو تهيه كن من بهت قول ميدم راحت راحتش ٣٠ درصد رو تو همين مدت كم بزني

----------


## kurd

> والا تو رياضي كه هم درديم و منم هيچ نخوندم ولي واسه عربي شما dvdهاي عربي گاج رو تهيه كن من بهت قول ميدم راحت راحتش ٣٠ درصد رو تو همين مدت كم بزني


ممنون
الان بنظرت برم مرور کنم  :Yahoo (17): 
یا بشینم تست بزنم؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (17): 

بحث سر اینه که بلکل دست از کنکور شستم و به فکر سال دیگم

سردرگمم :Yahoo (28):  :Yahoo (28):  :Yahoo (28):  :Yahoo (28):  :Yahoo (28):  :Yahoo (28):

----------


## hrss

معجزه ی 1 ماه رو بهتون اثبات میکنم  :Y (471):

----------


## kurd

> معجزه ی 1 ماه رو بهتون اثبات میکنم


*
چی تو فکرته؟؟؟؟*

----------


## hrss

> *
> چی تو فکرته؟؟؟؟*


خب بهتون نشون میدم که کنکور چیکار میکنم!

----------


## IranSatellite

> سلام
> کمتر از 20 روز مانده به کنکور
> 
> منی  که اولای مهر روزانه بالای 10 ساعت مطالعه مفیدم بود الان چند ماهه بعضی روزا به 0 ساعت هم نمیرسه
> 
> *شیمی 2 خوندم بدون مرور در 3 ماه گذشته + کمی شیمی 3
> فیزیک 1 و فیزیک 3 خوندم
> زیست پیش + مروری بر سال های گذشته
> زمین سوم رو 4 درس اول رو خوندم
> ...



سلام
اوضاع منم بهتر از شما نیست ...
منم ریاضی نخوندم با اینکه رشتم ریاضیه!!!
همین طور فیزیک هم فقط فیزیک پیش رو خوندم و پایه رو اصلا نخوندم! شیمی هم که چیز خاصی نداره و فقط دو بخش آخر شیمی پیش رو نخوندم.
عربی درس ارزشمندی هست که راحت میشه خوند و رتبه رو هم خیلی جابه جا میکنه ... پیشنهاد میکنم حتما بخون حتی شده فقط لغت بخون که سه چهار تا تست معنی رو بتونی بزنی
واسه دینی خوندن هم به نظر من دیر شده و اصلا چیز جدیدی نخون و بیشتر تست های دو سه سال قبل کنکور رو بزن
زبان هم مثل هم هستیم ولی من نمیدونم با اینکه زبانم خوبه اما تو بعضی آزمون ها تو سوالات خیلی آسون، تست اشتباه میزنم  :Y (672):  

ولی اینو بگم که خیلی ها الان هستند که فقط تو کنکور ثبت نام کردند اما حتی نمیدونند که مثلا عربی از کدوم سال ها، سوال طرح میشه!!! میان تو جلسه و چهار تا تست شانسی میزنند و میرند. اینی که میگم تو سال های گذشته هم بوده و امسال هم هست و من خودم حداقل چهل پنجاه نفر از این آدم هارو سراغ دارم. پس اصلا فکر نکن از دیگران عقبی و ناامید نشو که اگه بشی، بدجوری کنکور رو خراب میکنی ... بدجوری

----------


## Parniya

> یه ماه؟؟؟
> الان کمتر از یه ماه مونده 
> من تازه میخوام شروع کنم اصلا هم نمیدونم چی باید بخونم و چیکار کنم


بودجه بندی دروس انسانی رو ببین : ▬ ☺ بودجه بندی دروس انسانی در کنکور 87-91 ☺▬
مباحث مهم + کتاب تست زرد قلم چی یا دور دنیا در 4 ساعت گاج ، که فقط شامل تستای کنکور هسش رو بخون

ایشاا... که موفق میشی  :Y (567):

----------


## hrss

به قول Eminem:*Look, if you had one shot, or one opportunity*
*To seize everything you ever wanted. one moment*
*Would you capture it or just let it slip?*

----------


## pouyaaaa

> ممنون
> الان بنظرت برم مرور کنم 
> یا بشینم تست بزنم؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> بحث سر اینه که بلکل دست از کنکور شستم و به فکر سال دیگم
> 
> سردرگمم


والا من درس هايي رو كه بالاي ٦٠درصد شون رو خوندم رو دارم مرور ميكنم 
ولي درسي مثل عربي چون چيزي نخوندم رو دارم تازه ميخونم و تو يه هفته تقريبا ٤٠درصدش رو خوندم و تو ازمونهايي هم كه ميدم يه٣٠درصدي ميزنم 
ولي باز خودت ميدوني 
چون مشاورمون بهم گفت اگه همه درسها رو هم ٧٠بزني يه درس رو نتوني بالاتر از ده يا بيست درصد بزني رتبه خاصي نمياري
حالا به نظرم وقت داري.فقط يه جمع بندي ميخوايي از الان به فكر سال بعدت نباش من وضع ام بدتر از تو هست ولي هنوز اميد دارم
يه ادم كه احساس ميكنه بازنده اس پس يعني چيزي واسه از دست دادن نداره كه بخواد از دستش بده
پس تو هم اگه احساس ميكني كه شكست خوردي تا اخرش بجنگ چون چيزي رو از دست نمي دي
راستي اين dvdهاي عربي گاج رو حتما تهيه كن من شك ندارم تو يه هفته ٣٠زدن عربي واست ميشه عين اب خوردن

----------


## mahsammd

باورکنید اعتقاد به معجزه تو ماه اخر معجزه میکنه
من از دیروز بهش رسیدم :Y (717):

----------


## Sajad TbT

> معجزه ی 1 ماه رو بهتون اثبات میکنم


مــــاشـــاالله مــــرد بزرگـــــ ، همینـــــه  :Y (430):

----------


## Mohadese

> به قول Eminem:*Look, if you had one shot, or one opportunity*
> *To seize everything you ever wanted. one moment*
> *Would you capture it or just let it slip?*


would you plz translate it?
tnx

----------


## hrss

> would you plz translate it?
> tnx


ببین،اگه یه تیر داشته باشی،یا یه فرصت برای بدست آوردن هرچی که همیشه میخواستی.یه لحظه.میگیریش؟(از فرصت استفاذه میکنی؟) یا فقط میذاری از دست بره؟

----------


## sepenta

سلام منم پشت کنکورم و ساله اولم هست که کنکور میدم 
رشته ریاضی هیچی هم نخوندم نیمیدونم چرا شاید خیلی مشغله اینترنتی داشتم :yahoo (4):
کلا به رشته کامپیوتر علاقه دارم یعنی 
به ازاد شیراز هم قانع ام ولی هیچی نخوندم کنکور هم که نزدیکه نزدیکه

----------


## IranSatellite

> سلام منم پشت کنکورم و ساله اولم هست که کنکور میدم 
> رشته ریاضی هیچی هم نخوندم نیمیدونم چرا شاید خیلی مشغله اینترنتی داشتم 
> کلا به رشته کامپیوتر علاقه دارم یعنی 
> به ازاد شیراز هم قانع ام ولی هیچی نخوندم کنکور هم که نزدیکه نزدیکه


هم دردیم و رشته تحصیلی و مورد علاقه در دانشگاهمون هم یکی هست  :Y (505): 
از همه مهم تر دلیل نخوندن کنکورمون هم یکی هست :yahoo (4):
شاید تنها فرقمون این باشه که من یه کمی دروس عمومی رو خوندم اما اختصاصی نه
امیدوارم خدا عاقبتمون رو به خیر کنه  :Y (725):

----------


## Parniya

> سلام منم پشت کنکورم و ساله اولم هست که کنکور میدم 
> رشته ریاضی هیچی هم نخوندم نیمیدونم چرا شاید خیلی مشغله اینترنتی داشتم :yahoo (4):
> کلا به رشته کامپیوتر علاقه دارم یعنی 
> به ازاد شیراز هم قانع ام ولی هیچی نخوندم کنکور هم که نزدیکه نزدیکه


سلام

خسته نباشی  :Yahoo (94): 

طبق بودجه بندی ، کدوم بخشا مهمه(بعلت کم بودن وقت) 

مباحث مهم رو بخون و فقط تستای کنکور رو بزن

ایشاا... که قبول میشی

----------


## hrss

> *
> چی تو فکرته؟؟؟؟*





> مــــاشـــاالله مــــرد بزرگـــــ ، همینـــــه


بعد از مدتها سلااااام
اگه یادتون باشه 18 خرداد 92 بهتون گفتم "توی یه ماه میشه پیشرفت کرد و خودم بهتون اثبات میکنم" .
فقط خواستم بگم که اثبات کردم و الان پزشکی میخونم. رتبه م حدود 1800 منطقه 2 شد.

----------


## dr.milad

دینی رو فک نکنم بتونی زیاد بزنی ولی از کتاب دینی گاج طوسی نگاه کن ببین کدوم دروس تست زیاد میاد اونا رو بخون
ادبیات هم رو دروس حفظی زبان فارسی کارکن
زبان هم فقط لغات بخون فقط

----------


## House M.D

> بعد از مدتها سلااااام
> اگه یادتون باشه 18 خرداد 92 بهتون گفتم "توی یه ماه میشه پیشرفت کرد و خودم بهتون اثبات میکنم" .
> فقط خواستم بگم که اثبات کردم و الان پزشکی میخونم. رتبه م حدود 1800 منطقه 2 شد.


لطفا بیشتر توضیح بده مثلا  تا اون موقع چقدر خونده بودی و چی کار کردی قبول شدی ؟

----------


## Minu

> بعد از مدتها سلااااام
> اگه یادتون باشه 18 خرداد 92 بهتون گفتم "توی یه ماه میشه پیشرفت کرد و خودم بهتون اثبات میکنم" .
> فقط خواستم بگم که اثبات کردم و الان پزشکی میخونم. رتبه م حدود 1800 منطقه 2 شد.


 :Yahoo (68):

----------


## ZAPATA

خیال خام پلنگ من به سوی ماه جهیدن بود
و مـاه را زِ بلندایش به روی خاک کشیدن بود

پلنگ من ـ دل مغرورم ـ پرید و پنجه به خالی زد
که عشق ـ ماه بلند من ـ ورای دست رسیدن بود

گل شکفته ! خداحافظ، اگرچه لحظــه دیـــدارت
شروع وسوسه‌ای در من، به نام دیدن و چیدن بود

من و تو آن دو خطیـم آری، موازیــان به ناچاری
که هردو باورمان ز آغـاز، به یکدگــر نرسیدن بود

----------


## Amin6

هیچی معلوم نیس
وقتی طرف از تابستون بکوب خونده قبول نشده
ممکنه یکی یه ماه بکوب بخونه قبول شه البته احتمالش کمه چون خیلی سخته ولی هیچ چیز غیرممکنم نیست

----------


## M.amir

> بعد از مدتها سلااااام
> اگه یادتون باشه 18 خرداد 92 بهتون گفتم "توی یه ماه میشه پیشرفت کرد و خودم بهتون اثبات میکنم" .
> فقط خواستم بگم که اثبات کردم و الان پزشکی میخونم. رتبه م حدود 1800 منطقه 2 شد.


:yahoo 

منم امسال‌ اینی که میشه تو یه ماه قبول شد و غوغا کرد رو اثبات میکنم .... :Y (536):  :Yahoo (116): چون کلیدشو فهمیدم اونم اینه: اعتماد به خدا وامید ، تلاش ، توکل به خدا و آرامش!  این کلیشه نیست بچه ها این حقیقتیه که باید بهش ایمان بیاریم  و من آوردم... :Y (471):  مخصوصا وقتی میبینم یکی قبل من این کارو کرده اونم فقط توی کمتر از ۲۰ روز......
بیشترین تلاش رو میکنم وبعدش میسپارمش دست کسی که همه چیز دست خودشه .....دیگه نتیجش با اونه،  مافقط باید کاری که درسته رو انجام بدیم همین! ...یه چیزیم که بهش رسیدم رو هم بدونین رفقا ،وقتی میگن از تو حرکت؛ ازخدا برکت، باید به این توجه کنی که ؛شاید محدوده ی "حرکت" تو کمتر از بقیه ای که فکر میکنی از تو جلوترن باشه ولی، یادمون نره که "برکت"خدا بینهایته و هیچ حدی نداره......فقط ما باید قاعده ی حرکت رو رعایت کنیم ...همین!  :Y (479): ......اومدم این حرفارو زدم تا شاید به کسی کمک کرده باشم :Yahoo (3): 
اگه انشاالله قبول شدم میامو خبرشو میدم :Y (583): .......فعلا یاعلی!... :Y (689):

----------


## mary.dhg

> :yahoo 
> 
> منم امسال‌ اینی که میشه تو یه ماه قبول شد و غوغا کرد رو اثبات میکنم ....چون کلیدشو فهمیدم اونم اینه: اعتماد به خدا وامید ، تلاش ، توکل به خدا و آرامش!  این کلیشه نیست بچه ها این حقیقتیه که باید بهش ایمان بیاریم  و من آوردم... مخصوصا وقتی میبینم یکی قبل من این کارو کرده اونم فقط توی کمتر از ۲۰ روز......
> بیشترین تلاش رو میکنم وبعدش میسپارمش دست کسی که همه چیز دست خودشه .....دیگه نتیجش با اونه،  مافقط باید کاری که درسته رو انجام بدیم همین! ...یه چیزیم که بهش رسیدم رو هم بدونین رفقا ،وقتی میگن از تو حرکت؛ ازخدا برکت، باید به این توجه کنی که ؛شاید محدوده ی "حرکت" تو کمتر از بقیه ای که فکر میکنی از تو جلوترن باشه ولی، یادمون نره که "برکت"خدا بینهایته و هیچ حدی نداره......فقط ما باید قاعده ی حرکت رو رعایت کنیم ...همین! ......اومدم این حرفارو زدم تا شاید به کسی کمک کرده باشم
> اگه انشاالله قبول شدم میامو خبرشو میدم.......فعلا یاعلی!...


سلام چیشد رفیق قبول شدی؟!

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام چیشد رفیق قبول شدی؟!


*آره آبیاری گیاهان فضایی دورقوز آباد قبول شدن*

----------


## mary.dhg

> *آره آبیاری گیاهان فضایی دورقوز آباد قبول شدن*


نه اینجور نگو شاید موفق شده;-)
 فیزیک کوانتوم میگه غیرممکن هام روزی ممکن میشه...

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mary.dhg


نه اینجور نگو شاید موفق شده;-)
 فیزیک کوانتوم میگه غیرممکن هام روزی ممکن میشه...


در عوضش میگه که انتروپی اونقدر حکم فرماست بر جهان که احتمالات رو هم میتونه خلق و تصرف و تغییر بده . 

یعنی معدود رو به معدود تر تبدیل میکنه . 

ناممکن به ناممکن تر*

----------


## mary.dhg

> *
> 
> در عوضش میگه که انتروپی اونقدر حکم فرماست بر جهان که احتمالات رو هم میتونه خلق و تصرف و تغییر بده . 
> 
> یعنی معدود رو به معدود تر تبدیل میکنه . 
> 
> ناممکن به ناممکن تر*


وهمونطور که میدونید فیزیک کوانتوم میگه بزرگ فکر کن چون به اندازه ی سطح تفکر وتقبل خودت بزرگ خواهی شد...
در اینکه قبول شدن در یک رتبه عالی با تراز و درصد خوب فراتر از سطح تفکر شما یا دیگریس کاری ندارم چون قانون جذبیم که توسط فیزیک کوانتوم تا حدودی به اثبات رسیده فقط برای اهلش قابل فهم و درکه و یجورایی میشه گفت این بحثا همون انشا با موضوع ازاد خودمونه هرکسی باتوجه به توانایی و فکر خودش انشای ایندشو مینویسه ولی اونی برندس که با چیزی که تو سرشه زندگی کنه و الا جار زدن هدف کار راحت و بی ارزشیه....
باید ادم هدفشو زندگی کنه و از تمام انرژی منفیا به دور باشه توکلش به خدا باشه و فقط تلاش کنه...

----------


## _Joseph_

> نه اینجور نگو شاید موفق شده;-)
>  فیزیک کوانتوم میگه غیرممکن هام روزی ممکن میشه...


 :Yahoo (101): 
*متاسفانه فیزیک کووانتوم در مقوله کنکور تجربی هیچ عرض اندامی نمیتونه بکنه اونم یک ماهه*

----------


## asal_tf

ایشاالله که موفق باشی  :Y (726):

----------


## Arbba

چرا فیزیک کوانتوم و آنتروپی و ترمودینامیک میریزید لا کنکورا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114): 
کنکور یه رقابته و رقابت یعنی شانس هرچی درس بخونی شانس تبدیل به واقعیت میشه ولی یادت باشه 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  1 هم میتونه مقدار زیادی باشه پس واسه هر اتفاقی اماده باش :Yahoo (99):

----------


## _Joseph_

> تو همه ی تاپیکا انرژی منفی میدی هم شما وهم محمد آر.این انرژی منفیایی که میدی به زندگی خودتم برمی گرده دوست عزیز


*اولا تاپیک مال سال 92 هست و به الان مربوط نمیشه 
دوما من در جواب دوستی که گفتن چی شد قبول شدی عرض کردم قبول نشده اند چرا؟؟ دلیل مشخصه فرد گفته بود اگر قبول بشم میایم و میگویم انجامش دادم (لازم به ذکر است از این افراد جو گیر و مثبت اندیش خیالی بسیار در انجمن زیاد هست و از این حرفها زیاد میزنند )
سوما من انرژی منفی ندادم و صرف مدارک و شرایط در جواب دوستی که فرمودند طبق فیزیک کوانتوم هر چیزی ممکن هست (که البته درست میفرمایند) فرمودم که فیزیک کوانتوم که میگوید هر چیزی ممکن هست در مقوله اتفاقات خودساخته زندگی دخیل نیست و در دنیای فیزیک کاربرد دارد و تعمیم دادن آن به کنکور و موفقیت کار خطایی هست و مثل معروف قیمه ها را ریختن در ماستهاس
چهارما دلیلی نمیبینم مثبت اندیش واهی باشم و برای خودم جمله های قشنگ به کار برم و بگم زندگی عالیه و همه چی گل و بلبله چون جو روانشناسی ایران بسیار غلط و دور از علم روانشناسی هست 
تا حالا به این فکر کردید که چرا این همه تو تلویزیون و تریبونهای مختلف بیشتر به 90 درصد اوقات روانشناسها سخنرانی میکنند؟؟ چرا یک جامعه شناس نمی اورند برای سخنرانی؟؟ دلیلش مشخص هست روانشناسان ایرانی و خارجی موفقیت که جملات خوبی رو میگویند  (که البته هر روانشناسی نه ) و همه چیز را گل و بلبل نشان میدهند یک خیانت کار هستن چون روانشناسی در دنیای واقعی و با مستندات واقعی و قابل درک معنی پیدا میکند روانشناسی که میگوید ایرانی ها اینطور هستن و انسان اینطوری هست و در هر شرایطی و ... باید فلان کرد و مثبت اندیشید و .... در واقع دارد رویافروشی میکند وبه شعور مخاطب خود توهین واقعیت این هست که در دنیا نزدیک به 8.5 میلیارد نفر دارن زندگی میکنن و اونوقت روانشناسان ایرانی میان میگوین پسر ها اینطورین و دختر ها اینطوری و ایرانی ها آنطوری و ... که حرف بسیار غلطی است (مثل انوشه) و باید به افکارت نظم بدی و مثبت اندیش باشی در هر شراطی هستی هر چیزی ممکنه و اشرف مخلوقاتی و خدا هم پشتته و .... در حالی که روانشناس واقعی و متخصص بر طبق دسته بندیهای موفقیت و عدم موفقیت را در دسته های ریز و تخصصی دسته بندی کرده و راه هر کدام و عدم رسیدن به هر کدام و مشکلات را آنالیز میکند و راهکار میدهد بر طبق شرایط و جامعه و با در نظر گرفتن خود واقعی نه خود خیالی و افسانه ای و نه امید واهی 
جامعه شناس بر طبق معیار هایی که در یک جامعه زندگی میکنید رفتار های شما را انالیز منیکند و حتی اگر کار غلطی هم انجام دهید با تعریف جامعه در کنار رفتار شما نمایان میسازد که حتی این کار شما در این جامعه غلط نیست چونکه مغز انسان تکامل یافته از محیط و جامعه اثر بپذیرد ولی روانشاس واهی بدون مستندات منطقی و ارائه مدرک حتی تو *** ترین شرایط امید واهی میدهد 
من مثبت اندیشی و روانشناسی و حرفی رو قبول دارم که بحث شده امتحان پس داده -قابل اتکا-بر طبق اصول منطقی و شرایط انسانی در نظر گرفته شده باشد مثلا بگوییم 30 روز مانده به کنکور و من تلاش خودم رو میکنم اندازه 30 روز و نتیجه ای هم میگیرم در حد و اندازه تلاش 30 روزه ام / من در تابستان با برنامه ای که ریخته ام پیش میروم و 50 درصد تسط در روی دروس تخصصی به دست میاورم و تلاشم این هست هر روز بهتر از دیروزم باشم و هر روز یک مشکل از مشکلاتم را حل کنم با در نظر گرفتن شرایط جسمی -روحی -خودم / من در زیر کوه قرار دارم و با ادامه مسیر و در نظر گرفتن زمان و تمرکز بر هدف در زمان معین به قله کوه میرسم نه اینکه در زیر کوه قرار داشته باشم به طذف مقابلم بگم چشمت رو ببند و باز کن بعد 1 ثانیه  من را در قله کوه خواهی دید این توهین به شعور خود و طرف مقابل است و این صحنه ها را حتی در فیلم های سینمایی مارول هم به ندرت میشود دید چه رسد به زندگواقعی و شرایط بد الان و کاری که قرار است انجام شود 
اگر شما میخواهید من نقش آن روانشناسان را برایتان بازی کنم و بگویم یک ماهه قبول میشوید در پزشکی باید بگویم اشتباه میکنید اگر منتظر نشسته اید که حتی حرفی نزنم باید بگویم باز هم اشتباه میکنید چون این حرفی که یک نفر میزند یک ماهه به پزشکی میرسم و اعریف میکنم و ... (که همان تاثیر مثبت اندیشی واهی است) اول از همه به شعور خودش توهین میکند دوم از همه به شعور تمام انکسانی توهین میکند که یکسال تمام زحمت کشیده اند و هنوز دارند میکشند 
اگر کسی هم یک یک ماهه انجامش داد میامد توضیح میداد شک نکنید و در نهایت لطفا ریپلای نزنید چون دیگر نمیخواهم بیشتر از این توضیح بدم متاسفانه خلی از کنکوریها با تفکرات اینتچنینی فکر میکنند راه 100 روزه را میشود در یک شبه پیمود ولی زهی خیال باطل و اگر شما میخواهید با این حرفهای چیپ بهخ شعورتان توهین شود مانعی نیست ولی من این اجازه رو به دیگری نمیدم به شعور من توهین کند
عزت زیاد
 فرق جامعه شناس با روانشناس
پ.ن: مجتبی شگوری جامعه شناس نیست ولی از دیدگاه جامعه شناسی و اقتصادی به یک قضیه و عملکرد ذهن انسان میپردازد و از کتاب /فقر احمق میکند/ سندهیل مولای ناتا(توصیه میشود بخوانید) نقل قول میکند
سندهیل مولای ناتان اقتصادان و جامعه شناس هست
پ.ن2: اگر یک روانشاس بود میگفت خاک تو سرت فقیری / فقری؟؟؟ خودت نخواستی که ثروتمند باشی و ....
 پ.ن: این سخنان قابل تعمیم به شرایط کنکوریها و تصمیمات انفجاری آنها در گرو حس کمبود میباشد.
*

----------


## _Joseph_

> وهمونطور که میدونید فیزیک کوانتوم میگه بزرگ فکر کن چون به اندازه ی سطح تفکر وتقبل خودت بزرگ خواهی شد...
> در اینکه قبول شدن در یک رتبه عالی با تراز و درصد خوب فراتر از سطح تفکر شما یا دیگریس کاری ندارم چون قانون جذبیم که توسط فیزیک کوانتوم تا حدودی به اثبات رسیده فقط برای اهلش قابل فهم و درکه و یجورایی میشه گفت این بحثا همون انشا با موضوع ازاد خودمونه هرکسی باتوجه به توانایی و فکر خودش انشای ایندشو مینویسه ولی اونی برندس که با چیزی که تو سرشه زندگی کنه و الا جار زدن هدف کار راحت و بی ارزشیه....
> باید ادم هدفشو زندگی کنه و از تمام انرژی منفیا به دور باشه توکلش به خدا باشه و فقط تلاش کنه...


*لازم به ذکره که قانون جذب یه کلاهبرداری در سطح جهانیست و بر طبق هیچکدام از داده های روانشناختی وعلمی اثبات نشده هیچ حتی رد هم شده اگر مییگویید نه لطفا مستندات علمی فیزیک کوانتومی خودتون رو ارائه بدهید ر قالب مقاله معتبر مشتاقم مطالعه اش کنم بی صبرانه منتظر ارائه مدرک معتبر هستم*

----------


## MoonlessNight

_سلام به هر کسی که این متن رو می خونه!
چه الان کنکوری باشه چه سال های بعد کنکوری بشه...

کاش الان مهر بود...
کاش اونقدر به مشکلاتی که تو مهر و ابان به وجود اومد بها نمی دادم که این ماه ها رو از دست بدم
ای کاش انقدر حرف بقیه واسم مهم نبود و انقدر بچه نبودم که__ هر کس بگه نمیشه حالا با هر قصدی خودمو ببازم 
__از 6 ماه قبل از این کنکور میگفتن نمیشه و دیره!
خیلیا میگن امید واهی به بچه ها ندید که تا حدی درسته واقعا
ولی خودشون از اون ور بوم افتادن...
اونقدر که نا امید میکنن
بوده شبایی که از شدت ناامیدی ارزوی مرگ کردم...
و شبایی که گریه کردم...
پشیمونم از این انجمن که سمی بود 
از این که از اذر و دی  ماه حتی فکر میکردم دیر شده...
فقط یه چیزی بگم و بعدش از خدا می خوام هر چقدر هم که تنهایی و بی کسی بهم فشار اورد تو این انجمن یا جایی مثل این نباشم 
هر چند که می دونم مقصر خودمم که حتی بعد دیدن جواینجا موندم... و خیلی چیز های دیگه که فقط مقصرش خودم بودم

اندیشمندای جهان که سنی هم ازشون میگذره انقدر قاطع نمی گن ههههههههههه نمی تونی نمیشه تموم شد
ما ها که جای خود دارد چطور انقدر راحت ...

بچه هایی که اینو می خونید  خواهش و تمنا میکنم اگر ادم های حساسی هستید 
تو سال کنکور تو انجمن نباشید
مبادا به درد من گرفتار بشین که همیشه فکر می کردم دیره ( که نه همش اما سهم بزرگی متعلق به این انجمن بود...)
 وخواهش دیگه ببینید عقل خودتون چی میگه ایندتون رو بر اساس فکر دیگران جلو نبرید...
_

----------


## _Joseph_

> _سلام به هر کسی که این متن رو می خونه!
> چه الان کنکوری باشه چه سال های بعد کنکوری بشه...
> 
> کاش الان مهر بود...
> کاش اونقدر به مشکلاتی که تو مهر و ابان به وجود اومد بها نمی دادم که این ماه ها رو از دست بدم
> ای کاش انقدر حرف بقیه واسم مهم نبود و انقدر بچه نبودم که__ هر کس بگه نمیشه حالا با هر قصدی خودمو ببازم 
> __از 6 ماه قبل از این کنکور میگفتن نمیشه و دیره!
> خیلیا میگن امید واهی به بچه ها ندید که تا حدی درسته واقعا
> ولی خودشون از اون ور بوم افتادن...
> ...


*بار ها گفتم که انسان در شرایط سخت میتونه تصمیمات مخرب و یا سازنده بگیره تفکر هم همینه
ای کاش هیچ چیزی و تغییر نمیده نه واقعیت رو تغییر میده و نه شرایط من و شما رو و الا من هم میگم ای کاش الان مهر بود شهریور بود حتی فراتر از تفکرشما ای کاش اصلا کنکوری نبود ای کاش اصلا شرایط طوری بود که من این راه را انتخاب نمیکردمو ...ولی هیچ تغییری ایجاد نمیشه
واقعیت اینه که زندگی خیلی سخته- کنکور سخته تلاش مستمر میخواد ساعت مطالعه میخواد تست زنی میخواد  خیال پردازی توش جا نداره حاشیه تش جا نداره ذهن شفاف میخواد مسیر مشخص و برنامه ریزی میخواد همه اینها خود به خود سخت هستن و با ای کاش و ایشالا ماشالا به دست نمیان و زندگی هم بهن ایشالا ماشالا هیچی نمیده 
ولی چیزی که مهمه اینه که شرایط رو پذیرفت و بر طبق اون نقشه چید چه یک ماه به کنکور مانده باشه چه 10 ماه چه 10 سال شرایط این هست شما هم خودتان هستید دیگران هم خودشان هستن من هم خودم هستم 
بر طبق شرایط برنامه ریزی کنید و جلو برید خیال پردازی و میشهن و نمیشه و ... و تاپیک زدن اینکه یک ماهه قبول میشم و جر میدم و میترکونم و .... اینها یک مسکنهای انرژی زا هستن عین نوشابه انرژی زا کمه بعداز رفتن اثر مثبتش بدنتون رو شلخته و خسته و ذهنتون رو مشوش میکنه و باز هم دوست دارید از این حرفها بزنید و بشنوید 
برنامه ریزی منطقی داشته باشید اصول رو رعایت کنید به حرف دیگران هم اهمیت ندهید به شدن و نشدنش هم اهمیت ندهید ولی واقعیت را بپذیرید 
من حدوداس اسفند تصمیم گرفتم به تغییر رشته خیلی ها از همون اول گفتن امسال میشه و بخون برای امسال ولی اگر به حرف اونها گوش میدادم نه تنها ضرر مالی میکردم در تهیه منابع (چون یحتمل بالای 90 درصد نمیتونستم با تووجه به شرایط و ضوابط در 1400موفق بشم و باید پول تغییر منبع باز هم میدادم برای 1401) نه تنها این اتفاق می افتاد و ضرر مالی میکردم بلکه برنامه ای میریختم جسته گریخته و برطبق مباحث پر سوال که از اون مباحث رو هم 100 درصد تسلط پیدا نمیکردم قطعا و هم 1400 را گند میزدم و هم این زمان 4 ماهه مانده به کنکور را دو دوتا چهارتا کردم دیدم از همون اسفند و فروردین برای 1401 بخونم و به 1400 دید یک ازمون آزمایشی داشته باشم هم برای 1400 بهتر هست و هم برای 1401 هر کسی هم میگفت میتونی موفق بشی و .... یا از حال من خبر نداشت و یا از حال خودش خیلی دنج بود من واقعیت اینکه از زیست فرق گاو و سلول رو نمیدونم واقعیت اینکه تجربی رقابتش سنگینه با هدف اینکه در دروس دیگر نظام جدید  از جمله شیمی مشکل دارم با در نظر گرفتن واقعیت اینکه هیچ کسی با شرایط من 4 ماهه پزشکی دانشگاه خوب قبول نشده است با در نظر گرفتن حقیقت اینکه هیچ کسی یک ماهه پزشکی قبول نشده است و پشت بندش یک عالمه تلاش نهفته است و .... تصیم گرفتم 
شما هم دو دو تا چهارتا کنید و کلاه خودتون رو قاضی*

----------


## Negin8222

> *به نام حق
> 
> این تاپیکو به این خاطر زدم چون میدونم خیلی ها مثل من هنوز به طور جدی واسه کنکور نخوندن و حالا هم پشیمونن!!
> 
> حداقلش اینه که تو این تاپیک به هم دیگه روحیه میدیم...البته انتظار کمک و راهنمایی هم از همدیگه داریم 
> 
> اول از خودم شروع میکنم...من تا به حال به طور پراکنده و نامنظم واسه کنکور خوندم و میانگین درصدهام تو آزمونها به شکل زیره:
> 
> ریاضی 10 تا 15....فیزیک 15 تا 20...شیمی 30 تا 40...ادبیات30 تا 40...عربی و دینی 50 تا 60...انگلیسی 20 تا 30
> ...


سلام مطمینم که میشه منم دوازدهمیم و مث ت بانوسان خوندم ولی قول میدم که میشه یروزی میام و میگم که شد مطمینم اصلا شرط میبندم 
به امید ۹-۱۰ تیر یا هرموقع ک کنکور بود

----------


## A.Joker

> *بار ها گفتم که انسان در شرایط سخت میتونه تصمیمات مخرب و یا سازنده بگیره تفکر هم همینه
> ای کاش هیچ چیزی و تغییر نمیده نه واقعیت رو تغییر میده و نه شرایط من و شما رو و الا من هم میگم ای کاش الان مهر بود شهریور بود حتی فراتر از تفکرشما ای کاش اصلا کنکوری نبود ای کاش اصلا شرایط طوری بود که من این راه را انتخاب نمیکردمو ...ولی هیچ تغییری ایجاد نمیشه
> واقعیت اینه که زندگی خیلی سخته- کنکور سخته تلاش مستمر میخواد ساعت مطالعه میخواد تست زنی میخواد  خیال پردازی توش جا نداره حاشیه تش جا نداره ذهن شفاف میخواد مسیر مشخص و برنامه ریزی میخواد همه اینها خود به خود سخت هستن و با ای کاش و ایشالا ماشالا به دست نمیان و زندگی هم بهن ایشالا ماشالا هیچی نمیده 
> ولی چیزی که مهمه اینه که شرایط رو پذیرفت و بر طبق اون نقشه چید چه یک ماه به کنکور مانده باشه چه 10 ماه چه 10 سال شرایط این هست شما هم خودتان هستید دیگران هم خودشان هستن من هم خودم هستم 
> بر طبق شرایط برنامه ریزی کنید و جلو برید خیال پردازی و میشهن و نمیشه و ... و تاپیک زدن اینکه یک ماهه قبول میشم و جر میدم و میترکونم و .... اینها یک مسکنهای انرژی زا هستن عین نوشابه انرژی زا کمه بعداز رفتن اثر مثبتش بدنتون رو شلخته و خسته و ذهنتون رو مشوش میکنه و باز هم دوست دارید از این حرفها بزنید و بشنوید 
> برنامه ریزی منطقی داشته باشید اصول رو رعایت کنید به حرف دیگران هم اهمیت ندهید به شدن و نشدنش هم اهمیت ندهید ولی واقعیت را بپذیرید 
> من حدوداس اسفند تصمیم گرفتم به تغییر رشته خیلی ها از همون اول گفتن امسال میشه و بخون برای امسال ولی اگر به حرف اونها گوش میدادم نه تنها ضرر مالی میکردم در تهیه منابع (چون یحتمل بالای 90 درصد نمیتونستم با تووجه به شرایط و ضوابط در 1400موفق بشم و باید پول تغییر منبع باز هم میدادم برای 1401) نه تنها این اتفاق می افتاد و ضرر مالی میکردم بلکه برنامه ای میریختم جسته گریخته و برطبق مباحث پر سوال که از اون مباحث رو هم 100 درصد تسلط پیدا نمیکردم قطعا و هم 1400 را گند میزدم و هم این زمان 4 ماهه مانده به کنکور را دو دوتا چهارتا کردم دیدم از همون اسفند و فروردین برای 1401 بخونم و به 1400 دید یک ازمون آزمایشی داشته باشم هم برای 1400 بهتر هست و هم برای 1401 هر کسی هم میگفت میتونی موفق بشی و .... یا از حال من خبر نداشت و یا از حال خودش خیلی دنج بود من واقعیت اینکه از زیست فرق گاو و سلول رو نمیدونم واقعیت اینکه تجربی رقابتش سنگینه با هدف اینکه در دروس دیگر نظام جدید  از جمله شیمی مشکل دارم با در نظر گرفتن واقعیت اینکه هیچ کسی با شرایط من 4 ماهه پزشکی دانشگاه خوب قبول نشده است با در نظر گرفتن حقیقت اینکه هیچ کسی یک ماهه پزشکی قبول نشده است و پشت بندش یک عالمه تلاش نهفته است و .... تصیم گرفتم 
> شما هم دو دو تا چهارتا کنید و کلاه خودتون رو قاضی*


*سلام خوب هستید؟
پیشنهاد شما واسه من چیه ؟ چون منم یک ماه وقت دارم.
رشته ام ریاضی.
راه حل اول این یک ماه رو واسه ۱۴۰۰ درسنامه ها و کتاب درسی و لغات رو یک دور بخونم و برم کنکور شرکت کنم و رتبه ای حدود ۶ هزار بیارم و بعدش بمونم واسه ۱۴۰۱.
راه حل دوم اینه که اصلا ۱۴۰۰ رو ول کنم از حالا واسه ۱۴۰۱ شروع کنم پایه رو قشنگ بخونم و عادت مطالعاتی ایجاد کنم و آزمایشی سرجلسه کنکور ۱۴۰۰ شرکت کنم اما انتظار رتبه ای حدود ۱۲ هزار رو داشته باشم و بمونم پشت کنکور و راهی رو که از اواسط خرداد شروع کردم رو ادامه بدم.
راه حل دوم یکم باعث افت انگیزه میشه و ممکنه سازمان سنجش شک کنه اگه سال ۱۴۰۱ رتبه ام زیر ۵۰۰ بشه.
در کل الان گیجم مسیر رو نمیدونم.*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *سلام خوب هستید؟
> پیشنهاد شما واسه من چیه ؟ چون منم یک ماه وقت دارم.
> رشته ام ریاضی.
> راه حل اول این یک ماه رو واسه ۱۴۰۰ درسنامه ها و کتاب درسی و لغات رو یک دور بخونم و برم کنکور شرکت کنم و رتبه ای حدود ۶ هزار بیارم و بعدش بمونم واسه ۱۴۰۱.
> راه حل دوم اینه که اصلا ۱۴۰۰ رو ول کنم از حالا واسه ۱۴۰۱ شروع کنم پایه رو قشنگ بخونم و عادت مطالعاتی ایجاد کنم و آزمایشی سرجلسه کنکور ۱۴۰۰ شرکت کنم اما انتظار رتبه ای حدود ۱۲ هزار رو داشته باشم و بمونم پشت کنکور و راهی رو که از اواسط خرداد شروع کردم رو ادامه بدم.
> راه حل دوم یکم باعث افت انگیزه میشه و ممکنه سازمان سنجش شک کنه اگه سال ۱۴۰۱ رتبه ام زیر ۵۰۰ بشه.
> در کل الان گیجم مسیر رو نمیدونم.*


*من جای شما نیستم که تصمیم بگیرم ولی اگه جای شما بودم :
ببین دوست من رشته ریاضی دانشگاه خیلی مهمه اگه میخوای رشته خوب و پر تقاضا مثل کامپیوتر و برق دانشگاه شریف و تهران و امیرکبیر و بهشتی و خواجه نصیر و علم و صنعت و صنعتی اصفهان که میشه گفت بهترینهای ایرانن در رشته های مهندسی قبول بشی و الان صفر صفر هستی واقعیت اینه که خیلی امکان این اتفاق پایینه 
ولی اگه میخوای دانشگاه سراسری قبول بشی فقط و یه رشته مهندسی حتی مثل کامپیوتر یعنی رشته و سراسری بودن ملاک و هدفت هست باید بگم 100 درصد میشه 1 ماهه حتی با وضعیت صفر در رشته ریاضی در سال 1400 قبول شد چون نمونه هاش زیادن و رشته ریاضی هم کلا رقابت نیست 
پس این یه ماهه بخون و همون 6000 خودت رو بیار و برو دانشکاه (البته بهترش رو هم میشه آورد )
ولی اگه هدفت رشته دانشگاه های تاپ چاره ای نداری 
اگه پدر و مادرت اوکی هستن از الان بمونی برای 1401 بخون فقط و به 400 دید آزمایشی داشته باش ولی اگه هنوز به پدر مادرت نگفتی و یا احساس میکنی نمیزارن بمونی 1400 رو سفت بچسب تا بتونی حداقل در صورت عدم رضایت بتونی انتخاب رشته کنی 
پ.ن: از 30 روز هم کمتر مونده به کنکور و عملا این 30 روز هرچی بخونی برای دنیا(1400) و آخرتت (1401) مفیده
موفق باشی*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Grace


تو همه ی تاپیکا انرژی منفی میدی هم شما وهم محمد آر.این انرژی منفیایی که میدی به زندگی خودتم برمی گرده دوست عزیز


فکر اینم که من ته پیازم یا سر پیاز 

شاید اون پوسته پیاز باشم . شایدم پیازچه 

والا من نه تخریب شخصیتی این فروم انجام دادم نه اهانتی . انرژی منفیم که والا چون فضای مجازی d صفری داره . طبیعتا کار انجام شده صفره به دنبال اون انرژی منفی و مثبتش هم کشکِ
یعنی هرچی اینجا خوندین بزارین بمونه همینجا.


کاش همه یه سر بیان تویتر اب دیده بشن که اصن وزیر علومم بیاد یه متلک بندازه اصلا کنشی نداشته باشی*

----------


## Hacker

> *سلام خوب هستید؟
> پیشنهاد شما واسه من چیه ؟ چون منم یک ماه وقت دارم.
> رشته ام ریاضی.
> راه حل اول این یک ماه رو واسه ۱۴۰۰ درسنامه ها و کتاب درسی و لغات رو یک دور بخونم و برم کنکور شرکت کنم و رتبه ای حدود ۶ هزار بیارم و بعدش بمونم واسه ۱۴۰۱.
> راه حل دوم اینه که اصلا ۱۴۰۰ رو ول کنم از حالا واسه ۱۴۰۱ شروع کنم پایه رو قشنگ بخونم و عادت مطالعاتی ایجاد کنم و آزمایشی سرجلسه کنکور ۱۴۰۰ شرکت کنم اما انتظار رتبه ای حدود ۱۲ هزار رو داشته باشم و بمونم پشت کنکور و راهی رو که از اواسط خرداد شروع کردم رو ادامه بدم.
> راه حل دوم یکم باعث افت انگیزه میشه و ممکنه سازمان سنجش شک کنه اگه سال ۱۴۰۱ رتبه ام زیر ۵۰۰ بشه.
> در کل الان گیجم مسیر رو نمیدونم.*


* شما همونی نیستی که یکی دوماه پیش تاپیک شروع زده بودی و راهکار میخواستی؟
البته زندگی خودته ولی خب دونستن بهترین راه حل تا وقتی عمل نشه بهش فایده ای نداره (مخاطب این جمله خودم هم هستم)
پشت کنکور موندن برای کسی که رشتش ریاضیه حاصلی جز تلف شدن عمر نداره وقتی شما دانشگاه ازادم باشی میتونی به تدریس استادای شریف دسترسی داشته باشی و 4 سال دیگه برای فوق دوباره فرصت جبران داری*

----------


## Dillon

> *لازم به ذکره که قانون جذب یه کلاهبرداری در سطح جهانیست و بر طبق هیچکدام از داده های روانشناختی وعلمی اثبات نشده هیچ حتی رد هم شده اگر مییگویید نه لطفا مستندات علمی فیزیک کوانتومی خودتون رو ارائه بدهید ر قالب مقاله معتبر مشتاقم مطالعه اش کنم بی صبرانه منتظر ارائه مدرک معتبر هستم*


اره اگه کلاهبرداری بود کوین ترودو الان زندان نبود 10سال حبس تا خفه شه و ادامه نده اون میگه یه چیزی به نام گروه های  مخفی هست و واقعیته یه همچین چیزی هست و همه ی ریس جمهورهای امریکا و وزرا وهمه ی صاحب صنایع جهانی توش عضون بنظرم اساتید ایرانی یه چیز دیگه میگن درمورد قانون جذب ولی کوین ترودو و دکتر دیسپنزا رو دست ندارن دکتر دیسپنزا عصب شناسن و کاملا علمی صحبت میکنن

----------


## _Joseph_

> اره اگه کلاهبرداری بود کوین ترودو الان زندان نبود 10سال حبس تا خفه شه و ادامه نده اون میگه یه چیزی به نام گروه های  مخفی هست و واقعیته یه همچین چیزی هست و همه ی ریس جمهورهای امریکا و وزرا وهمه ی صاحب صنایع جهانی توش عضون بنظرم اساتید ایرانی یه چیز دیگه میگن درمورد قانون جذب ولی کوین ترودو و دکتر دیسپنزا رو دست ندارن دکتر دیسپنزا عصب شناسن و کاملا علمی صحبت میکنن


پس طبق قانون جذب نتیجه میگیریم حتی به دنیا امدنمان هم دست خودمان بوده *ویکتور استنجر و لئون لدرمن به عرفان کوانتومی انتقاد می‌کنند و می‌گویند که این ادعا نمی‌تواند حقیقت علمی داشته باشد و بیشتر به شبه علم می‌ماند.*

پشم هایم از منطق شما ها ریخته به کلی بابا بزارید پشمی  بماند برای ما

اون تئوریهایی هم که گفتید و ریشه فراماسونری دارن رو کشکی بیش نمیدانم و ماسونها فقط میخوان در قالب توجه قرار بگیرن و هیچ قدرتی ندارند (البته یک زمانی داشتند)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bCnyAVdBcA

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

چرا بحثو فلسفیش میکنید اخه ؟!
حاجی میخوای تو یه ماه کنکور قبول شی ؟بخون ببین میشی یا نه دیگ:/مثلا بیایب اینجا بپرسی من بگم میشی یا نمیشی حتما اون اتفاق میفته ؟
اگه بخوای بذاری برا کنکور سال بعد هم الانو در هر صورت باید بخونی !

----------


## Dillon

> پس طبق قانون جذب نتیجه میگیریم حتی به دنیا امدنمان هم دست خودمان بوده *ویکتور استنجر و لئون لدرمن به عرفان کوانتومی انتقاد می‌کنند و می‌گویند که این ادعا نمی‌تواند حقیقت علمی داشته باشد و بیشتر به شبه علم می‌ماند.*
> 
> پشم هایم از منطق شما ها ریخته به کلی بابا بزارید پشمی  بماند برای ما
> 
> اون تئوریهایی هم که گفتید و ریشه فراماسونری دارن رو کشکی بیش نمیدانم و ماسونها فقط میخوان در قالب توجه قرار بگیرن و هیچ قدرتی ندارند (البته یک زمانی داشتند)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bCnyAVdBcA


واقعا بحث کردن با شما تو هر موضوعی  اشتباه محضه من حقیرو ببخش ریپلی کردم فیلسوف انجمن یا بهتره بگم همه چیزدان انجمن

----------


## Amir_H80

> واقعا بحث کردن با شما تو هر موضوعی  اشتباه محضه من حقیرو ببخش ریپلی کردم فیلسوف انجمن یا بهتره بگم همه چیزدان انجمن


*مستند راز رو دیدم و چندتا مطلب راجع به قانون جذب خواندم . یکی صحبت کرده بود گفته بود من هتل بازی میکردم و الان صاحب هتل هستم ، پشت این موضوعات هیچ منطقی نیست و همه ش چرت و پرت هایی هستش که الان توسط پکیج فروشان ایرانی به فروش میرسه و ابزاری شده واسه حقه بازی . قانون جذب میگه با حلوا حلوا کردن دهن شیرین میشه در صورتی که با حلوا حلوا کردن هیچ وقت دهن شیرین نمیشه.*

----------


## AmirXD

همیشه خوبه آدم امید واقع بینانه داشته باشه
به قول معروف نیمه پر و خالی لیوان رو باهم ببینیم

----------


## _Joseph_

> واقعا بحث کردن با شما تو هر موضوعی  اشتباه محضه من حقیرو ببخش ریپلی کردم فیلسوف انجمن یا بهتره بگم همه چیزدان انجمن






*پ.ن1:حرف شما هیچ ربطی به موضوع حرفهای بنده نداشت نه فراماسونری که فرمودید و نه اون اتفاقاتی که نتیجه گیری کردید اگه فلان میشد بهمان نمی شد به همین راحتی حتی بدون ارائه مدرکی یه چیزی گفتید و رفتید . و الآن خوب اصلا گیریم اون گروه مخفی و تئوری فالش که مطرح کردید وجود داشت و ... چه ربطی به موضوع دارد؟؟ حرفهای شما مثل حرفهای تبریزیان هست که تئوریهایی میگوید ادم پشم بر تنش نمیماند از اینجور تئوریها در دنیا بسیار زیاد است*

*پ.ن2: من نه فبلسوف هستم و نه همه چی دان اتفاقا خیلی هم نادان هستم و هر چه بیشتر میخوانم و یاد میگیرم بیشتر در نادان بودنم یقین پیدا میکنم و ادعایی هم ندارم ولی برعکس شما هر حرفی رو که از دهن هر ادم کت و شلوار پوشیده کراوات زده بیرون می آید را باور نمیکنم برای خودم تابو بسازم*

----------


## Little_girl

میگن از اونی که فقط یه کتاب خونده و خودشو همه چیز دان میدونه باید ترسید(مخاطب خودم)
انگیزه و خواستن یه چیزی یه چیز درونه مثلا هی بگن میشه طرف نخواد نمیشه هر چیزی یه بعد منطقی داره یه بعد احساسی
این دست خود انسانه که کدومو انتخاب کنه و به راهش ادامه بده
دیگران تا خود طرف نخواد نمیتونن روش تاثیر بذارن

----------


## miss_shadow

راه های ****** دادن مغز و روحیه در ایام نزدیک کنکور:
گدایی آرزو از سایر لوزرها
کسب تایید جهت درس نخواندن 
****** دادن زمان در اینترنت و اینجا
پ ن:خاک برسر کسی که بیاد اینجا از یه مشت بدبخت  تر از خودش هی بپرسه میشه نمیشه توروخدااا,برو هرچی تونستی بشین بخون به خدا رتبه بالای 50 هزار روحیه تو واسه سال بعدم ****** میده!اگه تلاش کنی و ببازی حداقل پشیمون تر از موقعی نیستی که همه چی رو رها کرده باشی.

----------


## haniye-mrty

بدبخت خودتی درست حرف بزن

----------

